# So sad for Olive



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Olive was spayed yesterday and she is not taking it very well. I picked her up around 4pm yesterday and is now 10am the next day and she hasn't moved yet. She just lays in a ball in her crate and whimpers every now and then. She has eaten a bit and is drinking, but only because the bowls are close enough she doesn't have to move. WHen I carry her outside to potty she just lays where i put her and cries until i bring her back to her crate. She hasn't peed or pooped at all since she's been home. I just called the vet because that is really freaking me out. They said if she is drinking then she'll pee at some point, even if she doesn't want to. If she doesn't pee by this afternoon I'm going to bring her back in. 

I know it's only a day in to her recovery and it will get better, but this is really stressful. To make it worse my husband is working all weekend and i am alone with both kids! AGH! It's very hot out so they can't play outside. They want me to take them swimming, but i can't leave Olive until she is peeing normally.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Ohh no poor Olive  and poor you  such a shame! Hopefully she'll start to feel more herself soon! Lots of love x x x


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

She also had a hernia repaired so maybe she is hurting more than normal. I asked the vet for pain medication this morning, but she said she's rather not. As long as I leave Olive alone she sleeps so I'm trying to do that, but i keep wanting to see if she'll pee.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Poor Olive! Scarlett was really out of it for a couple of days, didn't move much, and it did take her a while to poo after we came home. So hopefully what Olive is going through is normal - and now that I see she also had a hernia repaired, you are right, it may add to the recovery. As hard as it is, I hope that you don't worry too much! Keep us all posted, we will be thinking about Olive!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Dont worry im sure Buddy didnt wee or poo for 24 hrs !! And im sure it was only on the third day after he did a poo.

Like the vet says so long as shes drinking she will need to go at some point.

If your still worried in a day or two the vet can give her some more pain relief if you wish (Buddy had to have some as he kept licking the area)

Hope shes feeling better tomorrow x


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

She peed! I took her outside a while ago and she did everything she could to not pee, but she couldn't hold it any more and had a really long pee. She was so upset after and is back to sleeping in her crate.

I have a baby shirt on her, but she is still licking and biting at the area. Hopefully she can't get to it.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh poor Olive. Do hope she's soon feeling better. Am now even more worried as Polly is booked in for Thursday!  Not sure what I'll do all day to distract myself.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh bless her, poor Olive. Glad she has been now though! It will take her a few days to recover, it's a big op for the girls. Sending gentle :hug:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Olive is having a hard time. Beau was the same for the first couple of days but luckily our vet did give extra pain relief to help her. If she is still the same then I should ask you vet for some as can't see the point of letting her be in pain if she doesn't have to! Big (gentle) hugs for you and her


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohhhh . . poor Olive!! I'm sure the extra hernia repair has added to her discomfort! The fact that shes eating and drinking and has done one pee is encouraging!! Poor little baby girl! I know you are worried, but even tho she is not herself, all the signs seems good for now, however I would ask for a little pain medication as I cannot see the reasoning in this?? You are being a great mommy and nurse . . hang in there


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think the vet should have given two days worth of pain medication. A human would not go out of hospital after a hysterectomy and hernia repair without post op analgesia. My cat had this done and had a two day supply of anti inflammatory type drugs. I thinks it unfair for the vet to let her suffer... #justsaying


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank goodness Olive has you!


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Poor Olive, hope she is feeling back to her old self very soon x


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh she is just breaking my heart! She whimpers so much. I took her to my mom's house today and she really perked up when she saw my mom's dog, but it was short lived and she went back to feeling sorry for herself. I don't blame her. She's in pain, having to stay in her crate more than ever before and is wearing a shirt! She hates the shirt.

I left her in her crate most of the day, but around dinner time i took her out to go potty and she started scooting on her bum. I figured she had to poo and was trying to avoid it, but she did end up going. Just like after she peed she was SO upset. It must hurt her to squat. I guess she is doing ok though since she has now peed twice and gone poo once. 

Thank you for all of the support! I had no idea I would be such a wreck about this and so emotional! I feel so guilty, but i do know that is had to be done. Even if I would have waited to get her spayed she needed the hernia fixed sooner rather than later.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

oh no poor olive,feel so sorry for her.i would definately go back to your vet and insist on pain relief,ive never heard of a vet not giving pain relief after such a big op.when my eldest cockapoo was spayed she had pain relief and recently my american cocker had her eye removed and she had pain relief and i was told if she was in a lot of pain theyd give me a stronger one for her.is she wearing a one of those medical collars to stop them from picking at the stitches,dogs dont like wearing them to begin with but they do stop dogs nibbling at the area which can be very serious if they do.big hugs to olive x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope Olive is feeling a bit brighter this morning but if she is still wimpering in pain I would definitely insist on pain relief as like Mandy I have never known a vet not to give pain relief after such a big op :hug:


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hope olive is feeling better today. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

poor Olive - this is breaking my heart too - I do hope that she feels better as the day goes on and after a good sleep.
get Well soon Olive - you are too beautiful to be suffering xxx


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope Olive is feeing better today. Millie was spayed about two weeks ago and came home with pain killers for 5 days. I found it hard the first couple of days seeing her in pain and feeling like I couldn't help her. On day 3 she was loads better. She is still wearing a vet because she got an infection.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

How is Olive today?, as a nurse I have been puzzled and miffed that she did not receive any pain medication, especially after you specifically asked for it. All the muscles you use for squatting and straining to poo and even pee are in the groin and pelvic area . . thats why she waits and dreads that straining . . probably been thru the worst of it by now . . you have been a real trooper with such sweet concern for your girl! Hope she is improving today!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

poor baby, I hope she is begining to feel better now. I'm surprised she was not given pain meds seing as it was a hernia as well..


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I was hoping she'd be a little more herself today, but she isn't. Lots of sleeping. She won't come out of her crate at all and she hasn't gone potty since last night. She's been growling and snapping at me when i pick her up. I feel bad for her. I'm just letting her sleep because there isn't anything i can do for her today since it's Sunday. I called the emergency line for our vet and talked to someone. They seemed to think it was within the range of normal for her to be acting the way she is. They had me check her incision and it looks fine. It would cost me a fortune to bring her to an emergency vet on a Sunday. I'd do it in a heart beat if she were in real danger, but it sounds like they wouldn't do anything anyways. If she hasn't perked up at all by tomorrow i'll insist on some type of pain medication for her.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I was really shocked that they didn't give her any pain medication either, but a lot of my friends and family have said their dogs didn't get anything either.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't want to worry you but Beau was the same as Olive when she was spayed and we took her to our vets as she wouldn't get up and walk and would just wet herself - luckily for us we have a fantastic vet whose surgery we can see from our home - it turned out that although there were no outward signs Beau did have an internal infection and needed more pain relief and antibiotics so them telling you to inspect her incision doesn't necessarily mean that everything is fine. I really hope this isn't case and she may have a low pain threshold but I would definitely push for pain relief tomorrow if she is no better!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm definitely bringing her to the vet in the morning if she isn't a lot better. I was told she might not be herself for a few days so maybe this is normal, but it doesn't seem ok. I should have had this done on a monday so i had access to a vet the first few days after.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

jaimebpa1 said:


> I'm definitely bringing her to the vet in the morning if she isn't a lot better. I was told she might not be herself for a few days so maybe this is normal, but it doesn't seem ok. I should have had this done on a monday so i had access to a vet the first few days after.


Please don't beat yourself up about this as loads of spays/hernia ops are done without any problem. I just wanted to warn you that Beau did have an internal infection and was very ill for a few days though to look at her incision you wouldn't have known there was a problem. You are doing great by posting about Olive and asking for advice - it is your vet who should have taken more notice when you asked them for advice. Good luck in the morning and insist she has pain relief as it wont do her any harm and will make you happy to know she is out of pain :hug:


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Fingers crossed Olive is feeling a little better today?


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

We just got back from the vet. By last night i knew it was infected because it got really red around the incision. I just let her sleep all evening/night in her crate and brought her in first thing this morning. They gave her a shot of something to control the pain and 7 days worth of an antibiotic. She was also given a cone of shame lol. She is so sad in that plastic collar but she just won't leave her stiches alone. I had baby shirts on her the whole time, but I couldn't keep them dry because she just licked and bit at them.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my, poor little girl...yes some dogs just need to keep the cone on...lady was one of those...poor girl, I do find it really strange that they didn't give her any pain medication at all! Lady was given 3 days worth of pain meds...and we were told if she needed it...we gave it on day one, and two...she didn't need it on day 3. poor little thing!
I hope she is a bit better now.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Get well soon Olive - bless 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Just had Lucia spayed a month ago
A spay on a female is much more involved than a male
We were lucky enough to have a Vet who performed a laparoscopy spay and I would highly recommend this less invasive procedure for anyone having a female spayed if it is available in your area
Really surprised that your Vet would not prescribe pain meds, we were sent home with them along with directions for administration over the next week 
I think I would call back the Vet and be more demanding there is no reason for Olive to be in such pain when medicine is available to relieve it 
All that said it sounds like Olive is in very good hands and she will be back to normal before you know it


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh poor Olive, I've only just caught up with this thread. I hope she gets better soon.

When Millie was spayed, she was knocked for six by it and it took a good week for her to recover from it. The good news is that we allowed her on our bed during this time as we felt so sorry for her and she's still allowed up there now


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry that little Olive has been so unwell but the antibiotics will kick in soon and she will start to feel a whole lot better. Big (gentle) hug to Olive and also a big hug to you as know how awful it is when they are ill :hug::hug:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope Olive is feeling brighter today and that you can start to relax knowing she's okay xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Me too. I hope Olive is more herself today...poor little thing


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

She's still not herself at all. She just sleeps in her crate all day and doesn't move unless I pick her up and bring her out. She doesn't seem to be in pain anymore though. I think she's just tired from the infection and scared of the cone around her neck! She's a very timid dog to start with so having that big plastic thing around her isn't helping. Oh well. It's for her own good. I've been having to hand feed her, but she does eat and drink when i offer it to her. She's still not going to the bathroom on a regular basis either. She's holding it for about 8 hours. She's on her second day of antibiotics so I'm going to give it until tomorrow morning and if she still hasn't changed I'll bring her back to the vet. I really think she's most upset about the plastic collar right now and health wise she is getting better. I can't wait until my dog is back! I wasn't expecting her to be so lifeless for this long. It's breaking my heart!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh Jamie, hang in there...poor you and poor Olive...antibiotics usually take 3 days to really kick in...so hoping tomorrow will be better. The cone can also make them depressed, so it could be that too...just keep your eye on your little fur baby...and hoping for tomorrow to be a brighter day...its too hot today for her outside anyways...maybe she is also tired becasue of the warm spell we are having. 
keep us posted on her progress please


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah poor Olive and poor you  Beau didn't go to the toilet when she first got the infection after being spayed - she would just lay in her own urine! She also hated the cone but was ok with the babygrows as wasn't bothered about her incision. The fact that Olive is eating and drinking albeit with you handing it to her is a good sign and antibiotics do take about 48 hours to start working properly but if she isn't improving by tomorrow then taking her to the vets would be a good idea. It wont be long before she is back to her bouncy self :hug:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Olive, she really is feeling under the weather. I hope she gets well soon. :hug:


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hope she feels better by the morning. 
Is there anyway you could take off the cone while your with her. ?? 
May brighten her mood up a bit. The poor little thing x 


Jeanie x


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I think Olive is finally on the mend! This afternoon I told my kids we were "going to nana's" and Olive came running from her crate to the front door! lol. She loves my mom and I guess she heard me. Ever since then she's been walking around and in a really good mood. Her tail is back up and she's even a bit playful. I'm actually having a bit of a problem keeping her still tonight! She jumped off the couch before i could stop her and i just went looking for her and she is sleeping on my bed. Oops. I'd much rather have the problem of keeping her still than watching her lie in her crate depressed all day though!

Does anyone know if I can clean her incision? It has been leaking puss and it is super smelly right now. It doesn't appear to be leaking anymore so I guess the antibitoics are working. I was just going to gently wash it with water and then let it dry really well.

Thanks everyone for your support and concern! Glad I have something good to report to everyone.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaah Jaime I am so pleased for you and Olive  If you do wash her incision then use cooled boiled water (my daughter had the top of her ear pierced recently and was told to put a quarter of a teaspoon of sea salt into half a cup of cooled boiled water as had good cleansing properties) rather than straight tap water. I think any antiseptic wash etc will be ok x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh so glad she is on the mend...yes some distilled water with some disolved salt is what you would use...and just put a tiny bit on a q-tip to clean any puss away....poor litle thing.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh I'm so glad to hear that Olive is getting better! You must be feeling very relieved!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

So glad to hear Olive is on the mend


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad that finally Olive is feeling better. You have been a fantastic mummy to her.


----------

